# The Opsillion incident



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

The Opsillion incident
The strike cruiser "Raven claw" was dispatched along with a large compliment of the Arc Angels, 1st capatin Vazilli Kultzer and The Grand Lord of the chapter, Sergian Makavehli.
Aon arriving at the Foranes system, distress calls from the nearby planet Opsillion were coming in. The population was under attack by eldar pirates and were led by a vile xenos who was enslaving the people and taking back to their realm through a gate constructed on the planet.
The Grand Lord ordered all troops to prepare for planetside launch and declared he would lead the attack on the leader and his forces while the 1st captain was to atack the gate. Captain Kultzer raged agaisnt the Grand Lord, saying that it was till to early for the Grand Lord to take the field of battle. He had only been awoken less then 2 years prior and had underwent 3 surgeries since. Makavehli responded by picking up the 1st captain and slamming him onto the deck of the sip with such force that deck hands could feel it. Makavehli called Kultzer incompetent and that he would strip him of his rank if he did not follow his orders.
Makavehli took with him the Clibanarii Terminators, and "the Swords" bodyguard. 1st squad and Ancient Morozev would also acompany him to the surface as well. The drop was successfull and the strike force moved out. Shortly after they were ambushed by a large groupe of Eldar raiders who incapacitated 1st sergeant Quinn Riley and his squad along with Sergeant Danikov and "the Swords". The xenos were led by a disguting creature who lifted the 1st sergeant into the air and tore open his chest with a swipe of his blade. Makavehli and the Clibanarii teleported onto the field and wreaked havoc, tearing apart the leaders bodyguard with holy storm bolter fire. But the xenos were still many and pressed onto the attackers with force. The Clibanarii are legendary for standing their ground, and so it was that they held against the creatures for some time, but one by one the fell or were to injured to continue and teleported back to the "Raven's Claw". Makavehli stood before the leader. covered in the gore of its vile followers, with only one Clibanarii at his side he engaged him at single combat. 
The Xenos called himself an archon of the red cabal, slayer of deamons and man alike. Makavehli stood undaunted at struck his blows with swift ease. He spouted prayers of protection and pronouced that he had deafeted the deamon Vah'Lash, so no lowly xenos could stand in his path.
In locked combat, Makavehli drove his holy sword upright into the archon's s chest, impaling the xenos and killing it. As the leader convulsed to death on his sword, the last Clibanarii teleported back to the "Raven's Claw", to injured to continue fighting. Makavehli was surrounded and swept his great sword in arc's, taking scores of the xenos to their deaths. However , their numbers were to much, and Makavehli has withstood a great amount of blows, taking many wounds in the process. When the Grand Lord fell to one knee, he was teleported back aboard the strike cruiser by orders of captain Kultzer himself. 
Many Arc Angels had been lost that day. Sergeant Quinn Riley had lived, needing a new chest piece of bionics. While Sergeant Danikov almost died 4 times during surgery to save his life. Makavehli was alive, but had suffered wounds that put him back onto a life support unit for the time being. Kultzer was ordered to return to Angelis as fast as possible so tha tthe geen seed may be given to new recruits. A dark day for the Arc Angels.


----------

